# Omitting mods for reacal?



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

*Omitting mods for recall?*

Hey guys,
Just wondering if anyone else is removing their ZZP O2 housing and mid pipe for the recall appoitment. I'm sure it really wont matter, just want to avoid being put on some kind of list...
Thanks


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Myself and boats went the same day to get the recall done and he pulled in as modified as ever with the exhaust cut outs open. Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^^That's funny. Good thing your guys' dealer is cool about that stuff.

I wouldn't be too worried about it.. do you have the rest of the exhaust done? Otherwise they may not even notice it.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> ^^That's funny. Good thing your guys' dealer is cool about that stuff.
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried about it.. do you have the rest of the exhaust done? Otherwise they may not even notice it.


Na, just the down pipe. It is wrapped though.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Most techs working on the cars are as into cars as we are. But there is always the occasional dbag that points things out. Up to you but I would leave it.


----------

